
The Light Phone - chintan39
http://www.thelightphone.com/
======
raesene3
I must admit I don't really see this products major benefits over other ways
of achieving the same thing (a secondary phone with call forwarding from the
main smartphone).

Their price is $100 and with that there's the usual risks of kickstarter
delays/cancellations. But as an alternative things like the nokia 130
([http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/phone/130/specifications/](http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/phone/130/specifications/))
are already available cheaper have a longer battery life and proven track
record...

That said the kickstarter already has £250k so they've obviously convinced
some people!

------
Synaesthesia
What's the advantage over a Nokia 1100 or a generic cheap chinese phone? The
only one I can see is it's cute design.

~~~
upofadown
It's half the weight of the 1100. Dunno if having sharp edges is an
advantage..

------
DaveSapien
I am sure this fills a need. I've got a $20 phone on my wrist right now.

~~~
frans
Where do you get that from? Alibaba? [http://www.alibaba.com/product-
detail/Good-price-Latest-Wris...](http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Good-
price-Latest-Wrist-Watch-China_1464707958/showimage.html)

~~~
DaveSapien
No no, its one of those watch telephones you see on ebay. I bought one in
Shenzhen the other week. Still unsure about all the wearable nonsense. Giving
a go though.

------
kwent
I am sure this fills a need. Sent from my smartphone.

------
frans
I am sure this fills a need.

